# Kitten that keeps sucking on my clothes!



## ac45322 (Feb 16, 2009)

Three months ago, I found a kitty off the streets. He's about 5 months old now, and he has this sucking habit. Whenever he gets sleepy, he'll climb onto our laps or snuggle inside the covers with us and lick our clothes for a very long time. Our clothes always get soaked and when discourage him from licking our clothes, he'll start licking the sheets. Is there any way to stop this behavior?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Not likely...it's a sign of having been separated from his mother too early. Sometimes they'll outgrow it, but many don't. You may be able to re-direct his suckling by giving him his own piece of cloth (old towel, piece of flannel etc.). Keep it near the bed and gently insert it between him and your clothes or sheets when he starts.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I've had a few of cats that sucked:
Typhoon was a life long sucker. He liked the inside of an elbow.
Sundance was a life long sucker. Whatever we were wearing was game.
Nanook sucked on earlobes :roll: when he was a baby but, for the most part, he out grew it. Every once in a while, if he's hungry or needing a little extra comfort, he'll still do it, but it's rare.
Lucy is almost 9 months now and she still sucks.
I gave them their very own "suck shirt" and that worked well. You just need to find out what texture they like best.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Mister was a thumb sucker (_MY thumb, and hence why I now sleep with my hands covered_!) for all of his eleventy years.


----------



## Motley (Feb 27, 2009)

Yep, he probably didn't get to be with his mommy enough. My kitten did that for a few months. Get a toy or blanket that has that cream/white color lambs woolly feel to it. It is on the bottom of some kitty nap mats and some larger dog toys are made with it. My kitten used a dog toy pillow about a foot big, that was a sheep face and was that wooly material. I have the cutest video of him sucking! Kitty will probably like the material better than your clothes.
kristy


----------



## cjh27 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi ac45322,

I'd suggest a sheeps fleece, as the wool fat (Lanolin) is suppose to be simillar to the fat in a cats mother milk. Not quite sure if this is true or not but my tom cat loves his wolly blanket to bits- to an extent that he smells like a "little lamb" himself after a long snooze on it :roll: 

Christine


----------

